# Microsword or Hairgrass?



## Barbels (Jul 15, 2004)

Microsword or Hairgrass.
Which is more soft&fine? Which is shorter? Which is easier to grow?
My pH is 7.8, GH is 9 and KH is 4.
Tank you 8)


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Eleocharis parvulus is the shortest with the finest leaves. I did not find it difficult to grow at all. It fills in very quickly and only requires the occassional hair cut across the top (yes, that's right...) when it gets too tall for your taste.

My nanocube had this plant as a foreground:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=447

Carlos


----------



## Barbels (Jul 15, 2004)

tsunami said:


> I did not find it difficult to grow at all. It fills in very quickly and only requires the occassional hair cut across the top. My nanocube had this plant as a foreground:


Mm, mmm, beautiful. That kind of beauty and encouragement are what keeps me all excited.
I was quite surprised where you spoke of tearing it down. Did you?
Anyway, thanks!

BTW, I've invested in quite a bit of Flourite. Flourite is not your first choice?


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I personally don't like the color (too red) or texture of Flourite. I don't like the fact that I have to rinse it out well before using, either.

Eco-complete still remains my substrate of choice because of the softer/rounder granules and pleasant black color. 

Florabase is o.k.

Yes, I did tear that nano cube down. It also shattered into a gazillion pieces when it was shipped via UPS ground (seriously, the thing was completely and utterly shattered into tiny glass shards...I don't know what the heck they were doing with it while it was en route). At least I got partially refunded for the damages...

Carlos


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Barbels...I planted some Microsword about a month ago and it is not doing anything that I can see (very boring). On the other hand Hairgrass for me is very easy to grow and spreads like wild fire. The Hairgrass is finer & shorter.

tsunami... Why did it arrive in pieces, because UPS is famous for that. Have you ever seen them handle packages, put fragile on it and they toss it around even more. :lol:


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

I think hairgrass looks alot nicer than microswords.Hairgrass moves around more grows alot faster and nicer to look at in my opinion....happy cutting


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

The vertical growth of lileopsis(SP?) is weird. Especially when it reaches the front glass. It looks unnatural to me. Hairgrass is a beautiful plant that will grow in high and low light.


----------

